# Controlar los grados de giro de un motor a pasos



## carlos garcia s (Dic 4, 2008)

saludos

bueno antes que nada me presento, me llamo juan carlos y quisiera saber como puedo controlar los grados de giro de un motor a pasos hasta ahora ya puedo controlar su dezplazamiento con un circuito integrado l297y un driver generado con transistores beta darlington.
pero quisiera controlar su grado de giro por ejemplo si solo quiero que se mueba 20º ¿como lo puedo programar para que solo de esos 20º? pero sin usar ningun pic ni programacion por pc
les agradesco de antemano su ayuda  gracias


----------



## Tratante (Dic 29, 2008)

Con que especificarias que debe ser solo 20º? no se si me explico, como darias la orden, con una perilla?, con botones?

saludos !


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 30, 2008)

Quiza esto te sirva, en la entrada step pones la señal de reloj y la otra (dir) es para elegir el sentido de giro.


----------



## Profe1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola......yo estoy en algo parecido. He logrado controlar un motor PAP , con un potenciometro usando un 555, un 74194 . Pero quiero darle un angulo preciso mediante la introduccion por teclado, El angulo deberia ser de 3 cifras, por ejemplo 120 grados. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme? Estoy tratando de leer el teclado con un 74ls147 que es un decodificador, pero necesito que la cifra introducida sea guardada par luego compararla y detener el clock


----------



## granjeroverde (Feb 13, 2009)

yo necesito too algo parecido para 1 cnc  pero mis motores son de 6 cables (m68sp-4) consumo= 12volt,33 amperes,1.8 paso pensava usar 1 circuito que pille en internet pero resulta que es para motores mas pequeños y vivo medio lejos de las tiendas de repuestos 5 horas en bus  el problema es que no e pillado el circuito L297 en ninguna placa tengo 2 libros nte ecg pero aun no se usarlo para pillar 1 remplazo pego el link del circuito por si a alguien le sirve se maneja por cable paralelo http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-interfazcnc12.html


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 13, 2009)

Tus motores no son de 33A, son de 33OHMS.
Y si tiene 6 cables es unipolar con puntos comunes individuales.Para manejarlos simplemente podes usar un optoacaplador (mas que nada por seguridad) para comandar un mosfet(con un diodo para las corrientes inversas) y nada mas...


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

hola, los motores paso a paso giran a cada pulso de clock, es decir a cada cambio de la secuencia. Cada motor tiene un "paso" diferente, tendrias que fijarte en alguna ficha tecnica del mismo, cuantos grados avanza a cada cambio de la secuencia normalizada de estos motores. Cuando sepas eso has la cuenta de cuantos pulsos tienen que sucederce para que el motor gire esos 20° q vos queres. Ahora a traves de algun temporizador, temporiza los pulsos de clock de alguna manera dependiendo de la frecuencia con la que vos estas trabajando. Espero que te alla servido de algo, saludos


----------

